# Vortex Binos and Spotting Scopes



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone bought vortex binos or Spotting scopes? If you have then how do you like them and what top brands are they comparable too? My buddy has a vortex spotting scope and its gives a very crisp and clear imagine. Its very easy to focus. 

Has anyone had problems or heard any problems with the vortex products?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess a lot of people havent used the vortex much.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I bought the vortex nomad with a straight eyepiece. I like it a lot. I have had it about 5 or 6 months now. I used it for digiscoping at yellowstone this fall along with all the usual hunting expeditions. I haven't done too many side to side comparisons, but it did seem better than the brunton compact that I compared it with along with being infinantely better than the old winchester spotter I have toted around for years. At yellowstone, I compared it with a swaro scope that some wolf chaser had. This was mid morning though and the brightness was pretty much indestinguishable between the two. However, the swaro had a much wider field of view and focused a lot easier through the heat waves. I guess that is why swaros are the best. So far it has not disappointed me though for a fairly inexpensive scope.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a pair of Razors, love them, they really work great in low light!! 

what did you pay for the nomad papacow? 
Ive been thinking about getting one, but i would like to look thru one first!!

9er


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

9er,

I paid $300 for it through cameraland in New York. They have free shipping and If you tell them that you found them off of monstermuleys.com they will probably give you a discount. They usually charge $330 for the straight eye piece and $340 for the angled eyepiece. Here is a link:

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/vortex.pl?page=vortexnomad

The staff are very easy to work with.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the 8.5 X 50's, they are good and clear but would spend a little extra on the euros from cabelas.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I just picked up a set of 10x42 Razors and they are terrific. Really nice!


----------

